# Back to the USA



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

GoodBye Expats

Sadly, I must say goodbye to the Philippines as we have decided to return to the USA at the end of November.

Years ago, my original intent was to retire here in the Philippines, but due to the lack of needed adequate medical facilities here, I’m afraid that things have changed. I need to get a few medical items done which can only be completed, safely and comfortably to my satisfaction, in the USA.

My new plans are to start the 6 month/6 month vacations here after the medical and after my wife’s visa requirements have been met for her “Green Card”. We can then start having vacations here in PI and return to visit family and friends.

I just want to say thank you to everyone here on the board who give such great advice about the “gotchas”; and how best to handle certain circumstances and issues here in PI. It is a big relief to know that there is a great group of people out there who are willing to share their experiences to help out the next person moving here….I know you all help me with my questions. 

Anyway I will stop in from time to time just to see if there is anything I can help the next person out with their questions.

Thanks again everyone and have a Halo-Halo for me….

JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Best of luck for the future, I must say medical issue are what are my greatest concern in the Philippines. I think this is probably the biggest reason for longterm expats to return to their home country. Many Brits go to Spain to retire but as their health starts to fail in their advancing years many return to the UK because of the facilities more readily available to them at home, I'm not saying there is anything wrong in Spain but as a foreigner availabilty can vary compared to a local. Anyway I think when I retire in 3 years we will start 6/6 in the Phils.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Medical seems to be a very common reason to go back - and I certainly understand. The 6 & 6 sounds pretty good. I could see me doing that later.

I am glad I came over here early. I am not yet retired, I just quit working 4 years ago. I figure later, after I get older, and retire, I may have to move back for medical reasons too. If it happens at least I have had some great years here already.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sure sorry to see you have to give up living here and go back home. Understand that though as medical can be a real issue depending on where you live in the islands.
Just food for thought if you might still be looking for a way to stay. Guam is a short flight from Manila and they have darned good hospital/medical services there including a VA hospital. A flight to Guam and staying for needed services is far less expensive than living back home.


Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Sure sorry to see you have to give up living here and go back home. Understand that though as medical can be a real issue depending on where you live in the islands.
> Just food for thought if you might still be looking for a way to stay. Guam is a short flight from Manila and they have darned good hospital/medical services there including a VA hospital. A flight to Guam and staying for needed services is far less expensive than living back home.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


That is kinda my long range plan. Even though the Phils is my planned last stop I have kept my VA enrollment as a just in case. I have no medical concerns at present but I will be turning 78 in march so I spose there is always the possibility of the need. Guess it comes down to being just plain hard headed & being mean as a junkyard dog.

JM101, Good luck & has been good to know you even if only online.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is kinda my long range plan. Even though the Phils is my planned last stop I have kept my VA enrollment as a just in case. I have no medical concerns at present but I will be turning 78 in march so I spose there is always the possibility of the need. Guess it comes down to being just plain hard headed & being mean as a junkyard dog.
> 
> JM101, Good luck & has been good to know you even if only online.
> 
> Fred


It's good that you have that just in case. Ya just never know what's ahead and if it would be a good place to get medical help.
I turn 65 next March and have moderate COPD from years of smoking. I suppose I may not live as long here as back home but my wife and family, indeed my life is here so I will stay no matter what.

One good thing is that I have the best internal medicine Dr in Southeast Asia right here and for his patients here, he is more than affordable. Over the years I have found him better than any doctor that I've ever had back in the States so I do feel lucky. 

I feel good that I have made that decision long ago and when it's time for me to head to the happy hunting grounds, it will be with my family by my side, here in these islands that I love so much.

Jet..


----------

